# Royal Breeders - How to produce a 'Spinner blast Enchi'



## Crestiezoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all.

I saw one of these a while back, and I am obsessed - Such a stunning snake from Co-dominant and Dominant genes, enchi just cleans the colours right up! I would love to produce one of these at some point. Hoping to produce a Spinner blast in the near future - Still no eggs yet!

Anyway. How would you go about producing a Spinner blast enchi most effectively. From what I have scribbled down an Enchi x Spinner blast would give the highest potential yield at roughly 1/16 I think... But surely any Enchi, Pastel, Spider, Pinstripe combo would? There are 4 genes at work all co-dom or dom, 1/16 will always be the highest potential right?

New to breeding royals, but love genetics


----------



## Selecta (May 10, 2014)

You could use a super enchi so then you are sure to get the enchi gene in the hatchlings.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

You want to produce a snake with mutant genes in four gene pairs:
Gene pair 1. a pastel gene and a normal gene
Gene pair 2. a spider gene and a normal gene 
Gene pair 3. a pinstripe gene and a normal gene 
Gene pair 4. an enchi gene and a normal gene 

All of these mutant genes are dominant or codominant to the corresponding normal gene. 

There are 4 mating that will produce snakes with a mutant gene paired with a normal gene in one gene pair.
A = dominant (or codominant) mutant gene
a = normal gene
1. AA x Aa --> 1/2 AA, 1/2 Aa
2. AA x aa --> 1/1 Aa
3. Aa x Aa --> 1/4 AA, 2/4 Aa, 1/4 aa
4 Aa x aa --> 1/2 Aa, 1/2 aa

Nobody has found a royal python with 2 spider genes, as far as I know. And snakes with 2 pinstripe genes are very scarce. So you are stuck with the equivalents of either mating 3 or 4 for those gene pairs. But if you can get a super enchi and a super pastel in the breeding mix, the probability of an enchi spinner blast goes up to 1/4. A super enchi killer bee x pinstripe mating would do this. So would a killer bee x pinstripe super enchi. 

Getting a super pastel but not a super enchi in the mix would produce a probability of 1/8. So would getting a super enchi in the mix but not a super pastel.

The next questions are whether the necessary snakes are available and how much money you can spend.

Good luck.


----------



## Crestiezoo (Jan 8, 2013)

paulh said:


> You want to produce a snake with mutant genes in four gene pairs:
> Gene pair 1. a pastel gene and a normal gene
> Gene pair 2. a spider gene and a normal gene
> Gene pair 3. a pinstripe gene and a normal gene
> ...


Thanks for that, I never even considered the use of super's! I guess I was just fixated on singles... That makes a lot more sense to get those in the mix. I will see what the future holds!

Thanks again!


----------

